
Most college graduates wish they majored in something different - hhs
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-02-29/most-college-graduates-wish-they-majored-in-something-different
======
ksaj
A surprisingly high number of people I know and work with have degrees
completely unrelated to the field they are in. Of course this is purely
anecdotal, but it is something that comes up often in discussions. OTOH their
degrees did help them get the jobs that launched their differently-oriented
careers, and I haven't heard that the degrees they got held them back in any
particular way.

Everything else comes through experience. You end up learning the trade one
way or another.

------
hilbert42
Right, I reckon I'm one of them. Moreover, it took me overly long to figure
that out.

